# Cubase's new MIDI Remote



## dylanmixer (Mar 10, 2022)

Now that Cubase has the shiny new MIDI Remote functionality, what kind of controls have you been mapping to increase your workflow? I currently have the 8 quick controls, as well as selected track volume, track pan, High Cut filter, and send levels mapped to my Komplete Kontrol s61. Looking for ideas of other useful controls to map!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 10, 2022)

If you have a touchscreen/ipad/surface pro/etc. you can now very easily create big touch surfaces like those seen in HZ/RCP photos with TouchOSC (or lemur, etc), without worrying about assigning each function or button a specific key command. Just give them all a unique 'program change' value or pick a CC# that you don't use (like... CC87) and off you go.

I'm still fleshing mine out, but I basically started by simply going through the whole list of key commands in Cubase, and filling in a spreadsheet of which ones I think will be useful to have. Plus a few macros and project logical editor commands.











So, I guess my approach is quite different to yours, in that my focus has been on "buttons" instead of knobs. But maybe there are some useful key commands you'd assign to the 8 buttons on your Komplete Kontrol too?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Mar 11, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> If you have a touchscreen/ipad/surface pro/etc. you can now very easily create big touch surfaces like those seen in HZ/RCP photos with TouchOSC (or lemur, etc), without worrying about assigning each function or button a specific key command. Just give them all a unique 'program change' value or pick a CC# that you don't use (like... CC87) and off you go.
> 
> I'm still fleshing mine out, but I basically started by simply going through the whole list of key commands in Cubase, and filling in a spreadsheet of which ones I think will be useful to have. Plus a few macros and project logical editor commands.
> 
> ...


Nice work there. You seem to be getting better results than me with Open Stage Control. However, I do notice that you don't have any transport buttons in your screen so maybe that's why. In my case, those buttons generate a constant stream of messages back to OSC and render the whole thing unusable. So I went back to the Generic Remote in the meantime, which works fine. I wonder if others has a similar issue?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Nice work there. You seem to be getting better results than me with Open Stage Control. However, I do notice that you don't have any transport buttons in your screen so maybe that's why. In my case, those buttons generate a constant stream of messages back to OSC and render the whole thing unusable. So I went back to the Generic Remote in the meantime, which works fine. I wonder if others has a similar issue?


Thanks. The latest version of TouchOSC in particular is quite quick and easy to get up and running with. Though I mostly chose it so I could use my Surface Pro, which doubles as a digital notepad/sketching paper.
My approach so far is to try and not bother with including the "everyday" controls or commands that I already use my keyboard for, and try to simply make it quicker to perform the more complex tasks or the commands that I forget the key-combos for.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Mar 11, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thanks. The latest version of TouchOSC in particular is quite quick and easy to get up and running with. Though I mostly chose it so I could use my Surface Pro, which doubles as a digital notepad/sketching paper.
> My approach so far is to try and not bother with including the "everyday" controls or commands that I already use my keyboard for, and try to simply make it quicker to perform the more complex tasks or the commands that I forget the key-combos for.


That make sense. I like your approach actually. Also using a Surface Pro here. I realized that the issue comes from the controls that have a mapping type of Parameter Mapping. If they are Key Command Mapping, it works fine. Maybe I'll skip the Transport controls (play, stop, record, cycle, rewing, forward) and track controls (Mute, solo, record, monitor, read/write automation) for now as those are the problematic ones and consider an extended UI like you did instead. 

I'd still be curious to hear others experience with those controls though. 

I'll probably try to connect my old Kork NanoKontrol 2 to compare the behavior between touch and physical. I don't see why it would be different.


----------



## Nico5 (Mar 25, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> I'd still be curious to hear others experience with those controls though.



You 'll probably find more takers for your question here:









Topics tagged midi-remote


Topics tagged midi-remote




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 25, 2022)

I have 8 faders and 8 knobs. This is how I set it:


----------



## tressie5 (Mar 25, 2022)

Midi Remote works at 99% efficiency on my end. My keyboard/control surface is a Nektar Impact LX88+ and I'm using C12 on Windows 11. For days, I spent trying my darndest to get Midi Remote to respond to Fader No. 1 on my Impact. It recognizes every other fader, button, wheel and pad - everything but Fader No. 1. Anyway, no biggie. I have a game controller (Hycarus) hooked up via midi to Cubase. Not only can I get it to replace my phantom fader but work the joystick in Wavestate and Wavestation as well.


----------

